# kooks header clearance



## torrid red sap (Sep 27, 2014)

*Do u have new Gto with kooks LT headers with 1,3/4 primaries , would like to know how far below the sub frame do they hang? Is your gto lowerd? THANKS!*


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I don't have Kooks but I've seen them and installed them on lowered goats. They hang down maybe a couple of inches below the frame. [/B]


----------



## torrid red sap (Sep 27, 2014)

*Thanks, svede, do you know if kooks are better fitting than other brands?*


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Kooks make a nice header but there are several that fit great: Stainless Works, SLP, Kooks fit. The Kooks 1 7/8ths are extremely tight and some have issues with contact when turning. Dynatech can be installed easier than others as the pipes don't wrap around the steering shaft.


----------



## teds06goat (Jan 23, 2014)

Kooks 1 7/8 are great. I have the cats behind them and it still sounds nice with a quick rasps when I get off the gas. But Svede is correct they are very tight and rub here and there. I actually had to cut a support bolt to stop it from rubbing. Another thing to think about after you get which ever header is switching out your steering fluid and how to bleed it properly. Oh yeah and make sure you don't break your steering lines or cross thread any of the fitting. I couldn't find a replacement hose anywhere.


----------



## torrid red sap (Sep 27, 2014)

*Thanks teds06goat! For the heads up, its so cool to get this kind of feed back! ANYBODY ELSE HAVE ANY THING TO ADD?
*


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

A large diameter IMHO is not worth the problems unless you plan on dyno bragging rights or race at very high RPM. Even with my highly modded 6.3 liter a 1 3/4" works better at ~6,500 RPM and lower. I think the calculators show a 1 7/8" would be indicated for 6,500 and up for me. You want as high of velocity as possible to create scavenging with little back pressure. Stepped headers try to take advantage of both worlds with small going into larger.

Think of blowing through a straw. You get great velocity (good for scavenging) without much back pressure. If you hook up an air compressor you can't move enough and get back pressure. Now blow into a larger pipe. You'll get slow, lazy velocity (poor for scavenging) but the air compressor would get high velocity like you would with very high RPM. On the street you're blowing through a straw.


----------



## papousr58 (Oct 16, 2014)

hello to all looking at this thread.i just purchased a set of kooks headers,1/3/4 size.i am wondering why when people install these things why not jack up your motor instead of the nonsense wth the steering rack.back in the day thats how you did it.with another set of eyes.i intend to do the same with this set.i have the time.maryland speed had headers and catted mid pipes for 1089.95.and with a code to get free coating.lmk some thoughts.papousr


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Pulling the driver's side head makes it even easier.  I'm not sure how high you can get the engine but it's worth a try


----------

